# GHRP-6 Heart issue



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

I was at my endo on Friday for my low test and he mentioned a young patient he is seeing who at 19 was using GHRP-6 on a low to no carb diet, he now has stuffed his heart. He didnt mention anymore. I was under the assumption that these peps can help your heart. Wonder if the 19 year old had a pre existing condition or did he abuse the GHRP-6.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

nothing can help you


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

your a cockhead kos, you wanna talk smack go to AG


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

there is no hope...nothing will do the work for you


----------



## azza1971 (Feb 22, 2013)

KOS this is not AG, get the fuck out.


----------

